
Python in Visual Studio Code adds a new test explorer with auto-discovery - geekraver
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/python/python-in-visual-studio-code-february-2019-release/
======
crb002
Amped for a second that they had hooked in Z3 for "Intelitest" automatic test
case generation.

------
geekraver
This is a huge improvement. Supports unittest, pytest and nose.

